# Master Fog - Homemade Fog Chiller Tutorial!



## masterfog (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Haunters,

We just put together a fog chiller video tutorial. Please feel free to check out the link below! Don't hesitate if you have any questions on how to make one for yourself. We think this is the best design out there!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6HIO6dAGyY


Thanks,
Vince

Mater Fog, LLC


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice Video guys! I like the "Y" pipe too.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Well....I think I just found a new company to by my fog supplies from. Awesome video, thanks!


----------

